# Oil/Choke Light Comes On At Random.



## ReturnOfThaKilla

86 buick regal 307

my oil/choke light blinks on and off

i have gas.
i changed my oil not too long ago.

it only happens when im on the brake.
when im accelerating it goes off.



is it cause of a bad fuel pump or is it cause i simply need a oil change.

i use 10w 30

should i use 20w 40 like some people tell me.


help!


----------



## joe64ss

> _Originally posted by ReturnOfThaKilla_@Sep 27 2007, 11:24 AM~8881471
> *i have gas.
> *


 :roflmao: 



But serious.

Sounds like your engine idle may be too low and your oil pressure is dipping down really low (like a worn out engine). First thing I would do is up the idle to about 800 in park (should be about 700 in drive). Think about a possible change of oil to a 10w-40 or 20w-50 and see what happens.


----------



## slickrick

what he said


----------



## scr8pin

Like joe64ss said low oil pressure at idle. Time for a rebuild on that old tired motor.


----------



## ReturnOfThaKilla

> _Originally posted by scr8pin_@Sep 27 2007, 05:58 PM~8882506
> *Like joe64ss said low oil pressure at idle.  Time for a rebuild on that old tired motor.
> *


not quite yet.
but thanks.


----------



## scr8pin

> _Originally posted by ReturnOfThaKilla_@Sep 27 2007, 05:46 PM~8882897
> *not quite  yet.
> but thanks.
> *


I am assuming you do not have an oil pressure gauge? Check the rpms and oil pressure at idle.


----------



## joe64ss

You need to see what the relation is between the choke light and the oil light. Get out a wiring diagram. It could be as simple as you alternator isn't putting out enough juice at idle to keep the lights off (less than 10 volts). Does your battery light work at all? If it does and it does not come on at idle, then it is something else. If it doesn't work when you turn the key on, then fix it first.

The way dash lights like these work is when the car is off and the key is on, there is 12v and ground going to the light. When the engine is on, the alternator puts 12v back though the circuit turning the light off (no ground) and the oil pressure switch is held open by pressure (no ground). It could be simple, it could be complicated.

Sounds like a fixable one though.


----------



## scr8pin

> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@Sep 27 2007, 06:03 PM~8882988
> *You need to see what the relation is between the choke light and the oil light. Get out a wiring diagram. It could be as simple as you alternator isn't putting out enough juice at idle to keep the lights off (less than 10 volts). Does your battery light work at all? If it does and it does not come on at idle, then it is something else. If it doesn't work when you turn the key on, then fix it first.
> 
> The way dash lights like these work is when the car is off and the key is on, there is 12v and ground going to the light. When the engine is on, the alternator puts 12v back though the circuit turning the light off (no ground) and the oil pressure switch is held open by pressure (no ground). It could be simple, it could be complicated.
> 
> Sounds like a fixable one though.
> *


I believe they are the same bulb choke/oil.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by ReturnOfThaKilla+Sep 27 2007, 01:24 PM~8881471-->
> 
> 
> 
> 86 buick regal 307
> 
> my oil/choke light blinks on and off
> 
> i have gas.
> i changed my oil not too long ago.
> 
> it only happens when im on the brake.
> when im accelerating it goes off.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just happened tonight with my Regal that has a 307. Light comes on when it's in drive and at a stop but goes off if i put it in park or nuetral. How did you end up fixing it? I didn't find any broken vacuum lines or anything like that, oil level is fine. Can hear a little bit of light knocking from driver side valve cover when i tap the gas real quick. Oil pump going out?? Idle speed too low(seems the same it's always been)?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scr8pin_@Sep 28 2007, 07:29 AM~8887249
> *I believe they are the same bulb   choke/oil.
> *


yeah, same bulb.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 30 2008, 11:36 PM~11481512
> *This just happened tonight with my Regal that has a 307. Light comes on when it's in drive and at a stop but goes off if i put it in park or nuetral.  How did you end up fixing it?  I didn't find any broken vacuum lines or anything like that, oil level is fine.  Can hear a little bit of light knocking from driver side valve cover when i tap the gas real quick.  Oil pump going out?? Idle speed too low(seems the same it's always been)?
> yeah, same bulb.
> *


Anyone?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Choke/oil light is coming on as soon as the car is warmed up, goes out when accelerating, but comes back on when decelerating and at a stop unless i put it in nuetral. Engine is running real hot and starting to knock a little from under the valve cover(lifters). It got so hot that is shut off and wouldn't turn back on until it cooled down so looks like i'll be putting a new oil pump in it and hoping for the best.


----------



## Slacker

Had the same problem with my old Celebrity. Like someone said above, the choke light might be in the wiring circuit for your alternator. Mine was. I tested the alternator and it failed miserably, I changed out the alternator and it resolved the problem.

A test I do, which might not be the "right" way to do it, but it should help if you don't have a volt meter, is start the car and unplug the battery. If the car can run on the alternator alone.. it might be alright. If it doesn't, you have a strong possibility to go look at.


----------



## Canada

> _Originally posted by Slacker_@Sep 2 2008, 01:26 AM~11494860
> *Had the same problem with my old Celebrity. Like someone said above, the choke light might be in the wiring circuit for your alternator. Mine was. I tested the alternator and it failed miserably, I changed out the alternator and it resolved the problem.
> 
> A test I do, which might not be the "right" way to do it, but it should help if you don't have a volt meter,  is start the car and unplug the battery. If the car can run on the alternator alone.. it might be alright. If it doesn't, you have a strong possibility to go look at.
> *


lol... slacker.. :biggrin:


----------



## capone530

i have the same problem sometimes with my regal..3.8 v-6..if i'm at an idle for a long time sometimes the choke-oil light will come on but if i rev it up a lil it goes off...oil level is where it should be...time for a new oil pump??


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Sep 2 2008, 08:19 PM~11502592
> *i have the same problem sometimes with my regal..3.8 v-6..if i'm at an idle for a long time sometimes the choke-oil light will come on but if i rev it up a lil it goes off...oil level is where it should be...time for a new oil pump??
> *


First thing to try.... change your oil and add a can of stp oil treatment or other ''honey oil'' :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Sep 2 2008, 10:19 PM~11502592
> *i have the same problem sometimes with my regal..3.8 v-6..if i'm at an idle for a long time sometimes the choke-oil light will come on but if i rev it up a lil it goes off...oil level is where it should be...time for a new oil pump??
> *


Just tore mine down on my v-8, what a pain in the ass taking the exhaust off, starter, motor mounts, lifting the engine, etc......The pump on your V-6 if fairly easy, like changing out a pump motor, change it before you end up like i was. 


Went to take the wires off the starter and the top of the solenoid cracked off so time for another starter now too. :angry: When i took the plastic cover off that sits under the flywheel, i found one of the flywheel to torque convertor bolts :0


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 2 2008, 09:22 PM~11502638
> *First thing to try.... change your oil and add a can of stp oil treatment or other  ''honey oil''  :biggrin:
> *




and then get gunk and build up in the oil pan :uh: :ugh:



and where the hell have u seen a can of stp at?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 3 2008, 05:37 PM~11510422
> *and then get gunk and build up in the oil pan :uh: :ugh:
> and where the hell have u seen a can of stp at?
> *


The engine just might be old and tired. Oil treatment would help if the light is coming on because of worn engine parts. If it is an old engine, it already has its share of sludge in it, one bottle of oil treatment wouldn't make it worse. Its worth a try because it is simple and cheap. If it doesn't work, then I would look at the oil pump. STP oil treatment is available throughout California. :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 3 2008, 08:24 PM~11511616
> *The engine just might be old and tired.  Oil treatment would help if the light is coming on because of worn engine parts.  If it is an old engine, it already has its share of sludge in it, one bottle of oil treatment wouldn't make it worse.  Its worth a try because it is simple and cheap.  If it doesn't work, then I would look at the oil pump.  STP oil treatment is available throughout California.  :biggrin:
> *



ID FLUSH IT OUT, AND ADD SOME 40 WEIGHT OIL AND SOME LUCAS INSTEAD OF USING THAT SHIT

OR A CAN OF SEAFOAM IN THE OIL A FEW HOURS BEFORE CHAINGING THE OIL


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 3 2008, 09:54 PM~11513297
> *ID FLUSH IT OUT, AND ADD SOME 40 WEIGHT OIL AND SOME LUCAS INSTEAD OF USING THAT SHIT
> 
> OR A CAN OF SEAFOAM IN THE OIL A FEW HOURS BEFORE CHAINGING THE OIL
> *


That's a good idea too. :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 4 2008, 06:19 PM~11520431
> *That's a good idea too.  :biggrin:
> *



i saw the inside of an engine after 1 bottle of stp

and gunked up everything


----------

